# New tire from Bridgestone



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't think I've seen this mentioned here yet. It appears Bridgestone has replaced the short-lived RE730/730G2 economy summer tire with the RE750.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Potenza+RE750

UTQG 340 AA A
Comes in all common sizes 15-20" and 35-60 aspect ratio.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Just saw that in the Tire Rack catalog I just got in the mail today... looks interesting... too bad I'm not in the market for new shoes for the car yet....


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *I don't think I've seen this mentioned here yet. It appears Bridgestone has replaced the short-lived RE730/730G2 economy summer tire with the RE750.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Potenza+RE750
> 
> ...


$145 for a 225/45WR17.... doesn't seem that bad of a price. Let see how it compares to the others in its league.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

I got PZero Asimetricos from Tire Rack for $123 to replace some first generation RE730's. Definitely stickier, but they'll probably have only a third the life.


----------



## Lansing (Jul 11, 2002)

I had the RE730 first generation tires on another ride. They were great outta the gate, but did get very loud. If these wear as well as the 730s but are quieter, we might have a winner. 

Will take a look at TireRack for any ratings and writeups.


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

My RE730s are sooooooo noisy.....hmmm, maybe I can get them to replace with the new tires??


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

elbert said:


> *I got PZero Asimetricos from Tire Rack for $123 to replace some first generation RE730's. Definitely stickier, but they'll probably have only a third the life. *


As long as you leave em on the front, you'll get decent life out of them. My front PZeros are really close to getting twice what the rears did (12k).


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I don't think I've seen this mentioned here yet. It appears Bridgestone has replaced the short-lived RE730/730G2 economy summer tire with the RE750.
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Potenza+RE750
> 
> ...


They are about the same price as Conti's, and are W rated instead of Z.:thumbdwn:

I found that when the weather is hot out, Conti's actually have decent traction. Anything other than hot the tires have very little traction, and makes for good sideways driving training tires.:thumbup: :bigpimp:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

For the same price I'd rather get the Kumho ECSTA MX. If I wanted a less extreme tire (i.e. willing to sacrifice some grip for wear & comfort) I'd save some money and get the Yoko AVS ES100. I'm not sure what kind of driver the RE750 was aimed at.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> *For the same price I'd rather get the Kumho ECSTA MX. If I wanted a less extreme tire (i.e. willing to sacrifice some grip for wear & comfort) I'd save some money and get the Yoko AVS ES100. I'm not sure what kind of driver the RE750 was aimed at. *


The one that has a separate set of wheels for REALLY hard driving?  If it drives like the RE730 did, without the noise, it'll be perfect for me.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've always liked Bridgestones so I was happy to see this come along. I'm currently committed to the Yokes (just ordered another pair so I'll finally have 4) but I'd definitely look into these the next time around.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: New tire from Bridgestone*



Stuka said:


> *They are about the same price as Conti's, and are W rated instead of Z.:thumbdwn: *


 What's wrong with W rated tires? Z rated tires are an older classification... rated for 149+ mph.... W is rated for 168mph and Y is rated for 186mph...

I'd even consider W and Y rated tires "super" Z ratings... :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: New tire from Bridgestone*



doeboy said:


> * What's wrong with W rated tires? Z rated tires are an older classification... rated for 149+ mph.... W is rated for 168mph and Y is rated for 186mph...
> 
> I'd even consider W and Y rated tires "super" Z ratings... :dunno: *


Ahh, but see, Z has no upper cap, Y and W do.

Wanna guess why McLauren F1, 996 Turbo, GT2, 575 all come with Z and not Y rated tires?

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> *If I wanted a less extreme tire (i.e. willing to sacrifice some grip for wear & comfort) I'd save some money and get the Yoko AVS ES100. I'm not sure what kind of driver the RE750 was aimed at. *


That's want I'm putting on my 330. Like I ever really drive the car anyways and when I do I hate hearing the roaring hum of my Pilot Sports. Drives me nuts!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

It looks like an S-03 with changes to the center groove (for a quieter ride?) and a harder compound for a higher treadwear rating.

RE750









S-03


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *It looks like an S-03 with changes to the center groove (for a quieter ride?) and a harder compound for a higher treadwear rating. *


Good observation.

I think I'll be going for either these, ES100's, or Ecsta MX's for whenever my Conti's die.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Good observation.
> 
> I think I'll be going for either these, ES100's, or Ecsta MX's for whenever my Conti's die. *


A BMW Tech at my local dealer has the Kumho's on his Z3 2.8, he doesn't care for them. As they have worn they have become increasing noisy.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Sean said:


> *A BMW Tech at my local dealer has the Kumho's on his Z3 2.8, he doesn't care for them. As they have worn they have become increasing noisy. *


Compared to?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Sean said:


> *A BMW Tech at my local dealer has the Kumho's on his Z3 2.8, he doesn't care for them. As they have worn they have become increasing noisy. *


A friend of mine with a TT Supra didn't like the fact his Kumhos were NOT ROUND.

No Kumhos ever for me, thanks.


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm really torn between the Yoko ES100 and this new Bridgestone 750. I've got Yoko AVS DBs now and can't stand the noise. If the ES100s are quieter, then they'd be the perfect tire for me, since the AVS DBs were plenty sticky and wore well.

On the other hand, fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me!

Maybe it's time to go to Bridgestone.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

doubletee said:


> *I'm really torn between the Yoko ES100 and this new Bridgestone 750. I've got Yoko AVS DBs now and can't stand the noise. If the ES100s are quieter, then they'd be the perfect tire for me, since the AVS DBs were plenty sticky and wore well.
> 
> On the other hand, fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me!
> 
> ...


I would wait for long term feedback on the 750s... The 730s were apparently incredibly loud after wear. While the raison d'etre of the 750s is PROBABLY to quiet the **** down, you never know.


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I would wait for long term feedback on the 750s... The 730s were apparently incredibly loud after wear. While the raison d'etre of the 750s is PROBABLY to quiet the **** down, you never know.  *


Yep, that's my fear....that the RE750s are too new to get any reliable feedback from owners.

I wonder about Dunlop SP8000 and SP9000?

It really amazes me how little good it does to read the reviews on Tire Rack about the different tires. One person says it's the greatest tire he's ever owned, which is directly followed by another saying it's the worst tire ever! Absolutely no help at all.

In reading them and trying to make a decision, I've managed to eliminate every single potential application.:dunno:

Flip a coin, I guess.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *A friend of mine with a TT Supra didn't like the fact his Kumhos were NOT ROUND. *


:wow:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

doubletee said:


> *It really amazes me how little good it does to read the reviews on Tire Rack about the different tires. One person says it's the greatest tire he's ever owned, which is directly followed by another saying it's the worst tire ever! Absolutely no help at all.
> *


In case you haven't done so already, make sure you read comments from people with similar cars and driving style.


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

Jspeed said:


> *In case you haven't done so already, make sure you read comments from people with similar cars and driving style. *


Yep, did that. Filtered the responses. That's why I was so amazed at the wide array of responses.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

I've got Re-950s on my 91 miata, and my wife's civic coupe and love 'em. Excellent grip for their durability (should go well over 50k on the tire-loving miata), best ride compared to comparable Michs or Dunlops that I've owned, and quiet. They've stayed quiet for the 20kish miles I have on them. The consensus also seems to be that the S-03 is the best max performance tire. So, I figure I can't go wrong with the 750's which are between those two, when the time comes to replace my pilot sports on the ZHP. The only rap I've ever heard against 730s was the noise (and IIR the gen2s solved a lot of that). With the 750s being a current generation tire, and a similar pattern to the other Potenzas, I'm pretty confident. 
IMO the generational advances in tires are astounding, so I think it's pretty critical to limit my choices to designs that have been updated in the last couple of years (Like the 750s and Yoko ES 100s). 
I DO have a vested interest in Bridgestone in that they sponsor the motorcycle racing team I work with. Because of that I have extensive experience looking a lot of their products, and I can tell you that nobody has better quality control. You would be suprised, especially amongst racing tires, how many are not round, bizarrely out of balance, or don't have consistent grip. NEVER ANY problems with the Bridgestones. Also, I don't get any deal on car tires, I buy mine for retail, from normal vendors. 
I'd love to see a comparo of the ES 100s with the 750s. I think those tires will be right for a lot of us and the ES 100 is definitely a fighting second choice.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

gray330 said:


> *My RE730s are sooooooo noisy.....hmmm, maybe I can get them to replace with the new tires?? *


You got that right. I have RE730's and they are the noisiest tires I have ever had. They sound like I'm running monster mudders. I hate them :madrazz:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *A friend of mine with a TT Supra didn't like the fact his Kumhos were NOT ROUND.
> 
> No Kumhos ever for me, thanks. *


Word, Kumhos are crap! :thumbdwn: Friends don't let friends drive Kumhos :tsk:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Original 730's were loud, the Gen 2 helped address that a bit. The new 750 looks promising, and we should be testing it within the next month or two. I'll let you know the results of the testing!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: New tire from Bridgestone*



Stuka said:


> *They are about the same price as Conti's, and are W rated instead of Z.:thumbdwn:
> 
> I found that when the weather is hot out, Conti's actually have decent traction. Anything other than hot the tires have very little traction, and makes for good sideways driving training tires.:thumbup: :bigpimp:
> *


Of course, the "Stuka Factor" must be considered in judging this statement for any ordinary motor vehicle operator.

I've passed the sentence above through the StukaFilter, v1.1. It came out this way:


> I found that when the weather is hot out, Conti's tread actually melts off, turning into slicks. Anything other than hot the tires have excellent traction, and makes for good everyday driving tires


That StukaFilter really comes in handy...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *The Original 730's were loud, the Gen 2 helped address that a bit. The new 750 looks promising, and we should be testing it within the next month or two. I'll let you know the results of the testing! *


Maybe you could compare them to the Yokohama AVS ES100. Both seem to be in about the same class. If you've noticed, the ES100 seems to be very popular around here, and I'd really like to see it compared to something better than a bargain Kumho and Sumitomo like it is in your only test of it.


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *The Original 730's were loud, the Gen 2 helped address that a bit. The new 750 looks promising, and we should be testing it within the next month or two. I'll let you know the results of the testing! *


Please let us know! I'll be replacing my 730s before the end of the summer.


----------

